# Lyman mark 4 power feed, need some info.



## oldgoaly (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm looking for a scan of the schematic or the value of the potentiometer / speed control mine is acting strangely, it may clean up but I'd like to have one to swap out while it is apart, looks like it is the only way to get to the pot? Thanks!


----------

